# Speed+Curvy Trail+Begginner=Ouch



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

So my friend and I decide go to the ungroomed/unsupervised part of the resort, what we call the "backcountry". There is a really curvy trail that takes you back to the grooomers so we decide to just follow it. 

We start picking up speed pretty fast and my adrenaline started going from all the speed I had and the twist and turns. Halfway through, I turn a bank and i see a fork in the trail with a huge treestump right in between.

I decide to go to the right but halfway there I decide "the trail on the right doesnt look too good", so last second i attempt to cut across and go to the fork on the left. I cant turn fast enough and slam my thigh into the tree stump going extremely fast. 

I thought "There is no way I slammed into that tree that fast and didnt break anything"...

My friend came over and took off my board for me and I had to sit down for a good 10 minutes to walk it off. I was sore for a good 2 weeks after, but it never bruised.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You should give the "bobsled" run a go at Berthoud Pass. There are plenty of trees to hit but the real danger is falling into the creek, which is easy to do if you make a choice like the one you decided to do in your example. You won't be bruised least, just wet and cold...


----------

